# College help



## Samwise (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to the forum, but am seeking help deciding on a college. I want to major in engineering, preferably with a focus/degree in civil engineering, but I would also like to possibly double major, or at least take classes in, theology, so a Christian college is necessary. The places I've considered so far are:

Geneva College
Grove City College
Calvin College
Dordt College
Union University

Calvin seems to have a nice engineering program that seems to provide a lot of opportunities for good education and employment, and is an urban college which I prefer, but seems problematic because of how liberal it is becoming. Information on how serious the problem is would be helpful. Grove City is by far the least expensive, but doesn't allow engineering students to double major and their program isn't as highly ranked as the rest. Union has the best ranked program, but doesn't offer a civil focus and is more southern baptisty from what I've seen. Dordt seems to be the best of both, but is in the middle of nowhere  Basically, I would like to know how bad Calvin is theologically. It seems like it would be a great place to go in certain areas, but if I'm just going to be hit with a bunch of liberal theology professors it would seem best to go elsewhere.


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2015)

Do you want to be a civil engineer or do you want to be a theologian? If you want to be a civil engineer, you should look for the most cost-effective civil engineering program you can find where there is a decent church you can attend while in college. 

If you are independently wealthy, cost, of course, would not be a factor. But if you aren't, you should avoid debt to the extent possible - who, among the decent schools, will over you a decent scholarship package, for example.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 7, 2015)

If your intention is to be an engineer, then going to a private Christian college would be unnecessary and likely much more expensive. Your best bet is a public university in your state of residence. You can always study theology on your own.


----------



## TheCalvinist (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree with everything that has been said so far. Student loans are no joke, and you'll likely get a better engineering education at a cheaper more reputable state school. Most of your theolgical education should come from personal study and your local church. I went to Geneva, and the theology classes are nice but pretty basic overall, if may be tough do any serious learning there if you're focused on engineering.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 7, 2015)

To save costs look for one of the many branch campuses of Penn State near you and do the two year pre-engineering program and then transfer to State College. That is a sure fire way to save money and get a good education (and I say this as a Pitt grad  )


----------



## iainduguid (Nov 8, 2015)

Grove City College has a great engineering program, but doesn't offer Civil Engineering (I believe that Geneva does). You can't easily double major in Engineering and something else, since an Engineering major at a liberal arts school will consume all of your classes. 

Cost is a significant factor but not the only one in education. Size and orientation of the school matters. One of our kids did Microbiology at UCSD and had a great experience; I wouldn't have recommended a big secular school for all of our kids, though; some of them thrived much better in the smaller Christian environment of Grove City.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 8, 2015)

Find an excellent church that has a good engineering school nearby. Do all your can to support the work and worship of that congregation (not a campus organization). Show excellence in your school work. This is an important time in your life as you learn to take your place as an adult in a congregation. Seeking first Christ's kingdom now likely will affect the priorities you make for the rest of your life.
~ Signed, a mama with three of her five children grown


----------



## Samwise (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I have a strong desire to study theology in a classroom setting at some point in my life, but perhaps the undergraduate level is not the best. I had never really considered anything other than a Christian college, but looking at the amount of money I would save is somewhat attractive  

On a side note, I really enjoyed you preaching at Westminster last Sunday Dr. Duguid, thank you for blessing us!


----------



## iainduguid (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words. Also remember that college is increasingly like buying a car. The sticker price is not necessarily what most people pay. You have to factor in financial aid, which can be substantial but not necessarily predictable. I would also second the importance of including an excellent local church as a key part of the search process. It's a formative time of life.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll second what Dr. Duguid added above regarding the sticker price not always being the actual price. I applied to many different schools and ended up paying comparable at a private Christian college to what I would have at an in-state university, and I was able to graduate in 3 years saving even more. 

I've heard good things about engineering at Dordt. I would be careful taking theology there though. Even though Dordt has remained more conservative than Calvin, I would not trust these institutions.


----------



## mhseal (Nov 10, 2015)

Having worked at Calvin for several years while a student at Puritan Reformed, I can attest that Calvin has a great engineering program. I can also attest that whenever any of my student workers were taking a theology class I spent untold hours explaining why their professors were wrong on various points. I would advise against theology classes at Calvin College.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 10, 2015)

Calvin is bad news theologically, as it has totally departed from having any regard for the scriptures. I don't know about the others.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 10, 2015)

Leslie said:


> Calvin is bad news theologically, as it has totally departed from having any regard for the scriptures. I don't know about the others.



"totally" and "any regard" are overblown. You might apply a bit more charity in your remarks.


----------



## Logan (Nov 10, 2015)

I can appreciate the desire to study theology. I was in a similar situation but after corresponding with several attending Christian colleges, and visiting myself (namely, BJU, LeTourneau, and Master's), I found that the Christianity offered was always going to be a struggle for me. Chapel requirements, worship practices, the theological views of various professors...

Ultimately I decided it would be far cheaper to attend a state college where I could easily distinguish truth from falsehood. In my opinion a Christian school can be good, but requires a lot more spiritual discernment---discriminating with something mostly true---than facing something blatantly false.


----------

